# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van der Wild-de Ruigh (Moordrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van der Wild-de Ruigh

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum de Hoeksteen, Huisartsenpraktijk van der Wild, Moordrecht

Adres: Burgemeester Brandtstraat 56-A, Moordrecht

Website: www.gezondheidscentrumdehoeksteen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van der Wild-de Ruigh*

----------

